# Why wont my bird sing to me ?



## sfort (Jul 1, 2012)

I jusman took in Mozart through a family memeber. The man who had him for several years got him from a rescue shelter, and had Mo in a cage with another bird. The man was not home very much. Mo will quietly sing to my husband and older son and his friends, and one girl friend but not me. He step up for me, sits with, comes to my finger when he lands away from the cage, lets me rub his head and neck, but will not whistle or sing. It has only been nine days. Do you think he just likes men better ? Also, he sings to people when he is in his cage and they put there hand up to the cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Sometimes i find tiels are picky about what they whistle to. I wouldnt take it personally, but he might just have certain things he likes to whistle to. is there anything you can think of in common with the things/people he does whistle to? a colour they wear, something they do, something they wear...?


welcome to the forum, sorry we didnt answer sooner, i only just seen the thread!


----------



## sfort (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you. I will pay more attention when he starts to sing to othersw. I thought it might be my glasses but I have ruled that out.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we would LOVE to see photos 

my male will talk to company and dally, but never really us. dont know why, he just doesnt like to. and hes not much of a singer, he just talks mostly lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

One of my boys doesn't like to practice his songs in front of me. He likes to perfect before I hear it. It's not really the same thing, but all tiels are different in how they like to do things.


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweep would only sing to visitors and my girlfriend for ages, then one day he decided that he would sing to me and now he does all the time  He is still a real show off for people he likes, although not for everyone! He's really scared of certain people for no reason whatsoever and hides in the corner hissing at them!  He normally comes round after a couple of minutes though...

They can definitely be fussy over who they like!


----------



## sfort (Jul 1, 2012)

Mo has started to sing to me a bit now, but he really goes crazy for my husband ! He sings while he is getting petted and will kiss my husband and say I love you. Some day it will be me. We are having alot of fun getting to know each other. He is finally lifting his wings when I give him a mist bath, and I have gotten him interested in one toy so far, besides his mirror ! Thanks all for your replies - Sue


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Have you tried bribing him? Have you husband stop giving him treats and only you give them to him. This may help your relationship move along quicker.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Because his previous owner was male he probably has a preference for men and it will take him some time to warm up to singing to you. But it will happen eventually.


----------

